

What is a framework? - andrzejkrzywda
http://andrzejonsoftware.blogspot.com/2012/12/what-is-framework.html

======
yashke
I think the basic difference between library and framework is that if you use
framework it's responsible for bootstrap of your application, and library does
not.

But also framework drives structure of result codebase - filenames convention,
directory structure, maybe way you implement your features.

------
persei8
To me framework is a set of libraries, glued together with some infrastructure
code. Framework provides some conventions that speed up most common tasks.

It may be possible to use framework as a library, though there is no or small
benefit.

~~~
andrzejkrzywda
"framework is a set of libraries, glued together with some infrastructure
code"

That sounds a bit too generic. There are possibly some libraries that group
other libraries, but are not really a framework.

